# EN: didn't pay / haven't paid



## primokorn

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence entre :
- you didn't pay your invoices
- you haven't paid your invoices

[...]

Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide.

PS : si vous connaissez des sites web avec des expressions anglaises, merci de me les communiquer.


----------



## tilt

Il ne s'agit tout bonnement pas du même temps : _you didn't pay _est la forme négative de _you paid_, alors que _you haven't paid_ est celle de _you have paid_.


----------



## primokorn

OK mais comment tu traduis cette différence ?

[...]

Merci !


----------



## geostan

primokorn said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle est la différence entre :
> - you didn't pay your invoices
> - you haven't paid your invoices
> 
> [...]
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide.
> 
> PS : si vous connaissez des sites web avec des expressions anglaises, merci de me les communiquer.



[...]

Je ne sais pas si je peux exliquer la différence entre  DIDN'T PAY et HAVEN'T PAID, mais je peux vous donner deux exemples comparatifs.

When you came in last week, you didn't pay your invoices.
On looking at your account, I see that you haven't paid you invoices.

Il semble que DIDN'T PAY suggère deux ou plusieurs actions consécutives. L'action est plutôt ponctuelle. HAVEN'T PAID a un lien très marqué avec le présent, laissant la possibilité qu'on pourra encore payer.

Notez que DID se dit dans l'exemple ci-dessus à cause du négatif et pas du tout pour insister sur quoi que ce soit.

Cheers!


----------



## tilt

Quelques précisions grammaticales en complément des exemples de Geostan :
_Haven't paid _est un present perfect, utilisé pour un passé indéfini, alors que _didn't pay _est un simple past, qui fait référence à un ou des moments précis, clairement identifiés dans le passé.
Le site que j'ai mis dans les deux liens ci-dessus est, à mon avis, un des meilleurs pour qui veut comprendre les subtilités des temps anglais.


----------



## geostan

tilt said:


> Quelques précisions grammaticales en complément des exemples de Geostan :
> _Haven't paid _est un present perfect, utilisé pour un passé indéfini, alors que _didn't pay _est un simple past, qui fait référence à un ou des moments précis, clairement identifiés dans le passé.
> Le site que j'ai mis dans les deux liens ci-dessus est, à mon avis, un des meilleurs pour qui veut comprendre les subtilités des temps anglais.



Les liens que tu as cités sont en effet très utiles.


----------



## primokorn

Bonjour,

Ok, je comprends mieux. Encore merci pour votre aide.


----------



## itka

Je cherche toujours à comprendre ces deux temps qui ne sont clairs pour moi que de temps en temps !
Est-ce que les explications suivantes vous semblent correctes ?
- you didn't pay your invoices
- vous n'avez pas payé vos factures (c'est un fait que je constate. C'est un fait regrettable, par exemple...)

- you haven't paid your invoices
- vous n'avez pas payé vos factures (Pas encore. Nous attendons ce paiement).


----------



## Angle O'Phial

You didn't pay your invoices (when they were due).
vous n'avez pas payé vos factures (quand ils sont arrivés à échéance - moment bien précis. Il est possible que les factures soient payés au moment que je parle).

you havent (yet) paid your invoices
vous n'avez pas (encore) payé vos factures (action continue de non-paiement. Impossible que les factures soient payés au moment que je parle)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut éclaircir quoi que ce soit mais je l'espère...


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> - you didn't pay your invoices
> - vous n'avez pas payé vos factures (c'est un fait que je constate. C'est un fait regrettable, par exemple...)
> 
> - you haven't paid your invoices
> - vous n'avez pas payé vos factures (Pas encore. Nous attendons ce paiement).


La seconde phrase va très bien, mais je n'utiliserais jamais le simple past si tu ne précises pas le moment de « l'action » d'une façon ou d'une autre. En d'autres termes, n'utilise le simple past que si tu peux utiliser un passé simple en français…

_You didn't pay your invoices *yesterday*._ (Vous n'avez pas payé vos factures hier. Vous ne payâtes point vos factures hier.)

_You haven't paid your invoices (yet)._ (Vous n'avez pas encore payé vos factures.)

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le message d'AOP…


----------



## jann

itka said:


> Est-ce que les explications suivantes vous semblent correctes ?
> - you didn't pay your invoices
> - vous n'avez pas payé vos factures (c'est un fait que je constate. C'est un fait regrettable, par exemple...)
> 
> - you haven't paid your invoices
> - vous n'avez pas payé vos factures (Pas encore. Nous attendons ce paiement).


 Tout à fait !  

Lorsque j'attends un paiement, la facture est acutellement impayée.  Ce fait est pertinent au présent, j'y pense au moment d'en parler... et j'emploie donc le _present perfect_ : _you haven't paid your invoice_ (sous-entendu : pas encore, mais ce n'est pas trop tard)

Lorsque je constate que "vous" n'avez regrettablement pas payé vos factures, il s'agit d'une action qui n'a pas eu lieu à un moment donné dans le passé.  Ce moment-là est fini (et sans autres détails, on ne peut pas savoir si l'action a eu lieu à un autre moment, après, plus tard).  Dans ma perception du temps je suis maintenant au présent, bien séparée de ce moment passé... j'emploie donc le _preterit : You didn't pay your invoice_ (sous-entendu : pas avant la date limite, pas avant de placer une nouvelle commande, pas au mois de juin dernier, etc_._)  En revanche, Maître Capello, ce n'est pas nécessaire de préciser le moment de "l'action" si on peut le comprendre selon le contexte.


----------



## itka

"_Petit à petit, l'oiseau fait son nid_" (proverbe français).

Merci Angle O'Phial et Maître Capello.  C'est très instructif !
Je suis sûre qu'un jour viendra où je maîtriserai parfaitement les emplois respectifs de ces deux temps !

Et merci à jann qui est passée entre temps !


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Je pense qu'on fait (ou devrait faire) à peu près la même distinction d'action continue et action ponctuelle avec le passé composé et le passé simple quand on se sert de ce dernier, non? Je sais qu'on les distingue bien en espagnol.


----------



## itka

Angle O'Phial said:


> Je pense qu'on fait (ou devrait faire) à peu près la même distinction d'action continue et action ponctuelle avec le passé composé et le passé simple quand on se sert de ce dernier, non? Je sais qu'on les distingue bien en espagnol.



En français, l'usage du passé simple est très limité aujourd'hui. Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire un parallèle avec l'espagnol.


----------



## Maître Capello

Angle O'Phial said:


> Je pense qu'on fait (ou devrait faire) à peu près la même distinction d'action continue et action ponctuelle avec le passé composé et le passé simple quand on se sert de ce dernier, non?


Absolument, mais au conditionnel !  L'hésitation des francophones quant à l'emploi du _present perfect_ ou du _simple past_ vient de ce qu'ils utilisent le passé composé à tort et à travers dans la langue parlée et qu'ils ne font plus la distinction entre le passé composé et le passé simple, alors qu'à la base, cette distinction est extrêmement similaire à celle qu'il y a entre le _present perfect_ et le _simple past_…


----------



## itka

Au conditionnel, je veux bien, mais si tu veux apprendre aux Français à employer le passé simple avant de comprendre la différence entre _present perfect_ et le _simple past_…tu n'as pas fini ! 

Moi... oui, ça m'aide. Merci !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Au conditionnel, je veux bien, mais si tu veux apprendre aux Français à employer le passé simple avant de comprendre la différence entre _present perfect_ et le _simple past_…tu n'as pas fini !
> Moi... oui, ça m'aide !


Bon, alors tout n'est pas perdu !


----------

